# Tarjeta de red se desconfigura [CLOSED]

## bicho_lasombra

Buenas a todos, estoy teniendo un problema con una tarjeta de red ( la eth0 ) que la muy bribona no se guarda la configuración

Si le hago un ifconfig etetet si que me la coje

pero al hacer /etc/init.d/net-eth0 start me tira lo siguiente:

```

     Configuration not set for eth0 -assuming DHCP

     No DHCP client installed
```

Lo que no quiero es que me lo asigne por DHCP, si lo que estoy haciendo es montarlo en estatico.

Cada vez que arranco la maquina para seguir configurando, tengo que pasarle los parametros a mano para poder emerger algo.

Ya no se que pensar, ya que la tarjeta funciona sin problemas, pero no puedo dejar la configuracion como quiera

Darme alguna pista, que ya no se por donde mirar

Ya esta solucionado, pensaba que /etc/conf.d/net tenia todos los datos, pero no ha sido asi y ya esta todo.Last edited by bicho_lasombra on Wed Oct 13, 2010 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

la config de la red la debes hacer desde /etc/conf.d/net en tu caso.

y el fichero deberia tener algo como esto *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.100/16"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

 

si el fichero esta vacio, asume dhcp y hace el dhcp, pero ni siquiera tienes instalado el cliente dhcp en tu caso. que no es necesario.

----------

## JotaCE

para configuracion con ip dinamica

```
localhost # emerge dhcpcd
```

para configuracion con ip statica

```
localhost # nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

```
onfig_eth0=("192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")
```

----------

## bicho_lasombra

GRacias a los dos, a veces lo mas obvio es lo que no repasamos, por pereza o por pensar que siempre lo que no funciona es por algo sumamente dificil y diferente de lo que sabemos.

----------

